# Need Grille For 76 Ford Pickup



## dr.olds (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello all ,dont talk here much ,but always looking,I need a grille for a 76 ford pickup ,Im trying to build one just like my real one, the truck I have is a 79 big foot and a grille swap is about all I need to change,well mine is not a bigfoot ,but it is a 4x4.and other parts are welcome too,thanks dr.olds


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Try the Modelhaus.They should have the grill that you need!


----------



## dr.olds (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks ,do you know the web address?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The Modelhaus

Chris


----------

